# Most hilarious and stupid conspiracy theory ever:



## Mankini (Sep 25, 2016)

According to this conspiracy theory's adherents, aliens walk amongst us called ''reptilians and they wanna take over the world. Viz: Indigo children and Batboy.


----------



## Brother X (Sep 25, 2016)

You just not running across this? Shit's been circulating the Interwebs since the 90s.


----------



## deleted user (Sep 25, 2016)

I never understood why David Ike loathed reptiles so much to depict them as a master race of monsters. I guess a snake shat down his back as a kid during one of those in class animal exposure things or some shit. 
I've owned many different reptiles threw my life and can't say I see any indication of evil. If he wanted to make a case with a shred of possibility, he should have based his boogie man on cats. Their piggy back nature. Toxoplasmosis. Plenty of material to work with. Cats are the apex of suck.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 25, 2016)

Brother X said:


> since the 90s.



Yeah. There are some way more entertaining episodes of evidence, too! This one's really fun.


----------



## creature (Sep 25, 2016)

wait... wait.. i thought the glow worm was larval.... ??


----------



## roguetrader (Sep 29, 2016)

what makes David Icke all the more bizarre to us Brits is that he started out his celebrity life as a goalkeeper in professional soccer and then later became a sports commentator on TV, so originally he was very straight and very boring then all of a sudden he starts claiming that he's the son of God and that the Queen / Henry Kissinger / Boxcar Willie are all blood drinking alien lizards - an unexpected tangent given his past

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 29, 2016)

I know somebody who believes this stuff (nothing wrong with those who do).
If this shit were real there would be rodents on the menu in high end restaurants.


----------



## creature (Sep 30, 2016)

well.. when life gets boring.. make it up as you go along..

or at least do the work so others will be grateful enough to give you $$ for establishing a way for them to assert some sort of basic, incontestable superiority..

televangelism, in all its myriad forms..


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 30, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> If this shit were real there would be rodents on the menu in high end restaurants.



How do you know there's not? ::shifty::


----------



## creature (Sep 30, 2016)

Hmmm... interesting ideas for breakfast.... ; )


----------



## Odin (Sep 30, 2016)

Ike, grere ce5 y what ever, ahole Jones, and the rest of them are disinformation. 

You want the real deal you have to talk to me.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 30, 2016)

There are. (Shhhhhh!!!! Dont tell anybody I told
you: I'm being watched right now)

https://www.yelp.com/topic/brooklyn-squab-meat-in-brooklyn-or-nyc

http://www.seriouseats.com/talk/2010/11/where-can-i-buy-squab.html


----------

